

19 year old brazilian hacker reveals how he rigged the elections - gilini
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.viomundo.com.br%2Fdenuncias%2Fvoto-eletronico-hacker-de-19-anos-revela-no-rio-como-fraudou-eleicao.html

======
gilini
The article isn't clear on the encryption methods used on the data transferred
between the voting machine and the system that actually account votes. But it
seems to me that Brazil's government is being anything but incompetent in the
data security subject.

Can't wait to read the book that'll come out of the seminar.

